# Painting Dash parts



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Alright i want to convert my grey(ugly) interior to a nice black/white interior

I wanted to paint the dash board pieces black. Is there any special process to painting these surfaces or would it just be better to get the dash out of a 200SX or something.


Any help is appreciated


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

not all 200's have black dashes, just the sel's the ser's, and some se's i think. there are special painting techniques that will work better than otheres, but you'll have to search for those threads (i know they're around here). im eventually gonna do it too, we're discussing this vinyl dye stuff a couple threads up in 'full custom interior on a b-14' or: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43496 
im thinkin of tryin that route out but i don't know if you could sand that fake leather print off and have it look good with the dye like it would with paint.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

im thinking it would probably be easier to find a salvage SE-R and take the interior parts out of that


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

the GXE Limited Edition Sentra got black interior, too ... my fuggin' sister got the black dash... im thinking of asking .. or just switching our interiors.. i bet she'd never know


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i thought about swapping interiors but theres just a shitload of pieces, like the "oh shit" passenger handle, the plastic pieces of the visors, the little lock things in the rear seats that you pull up to fold the seats down, the door handles, etc.
good luck!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i dont have to completely do that, i was just interested in swapping The Dash pieces, the center console, door panels, and getting some black floor mats. Some of those smaller pieces can be painted quite easily as well


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

there is a special dye you can get goes on just like spray paint can get from autozone, pepboys, eastwoodcompany.com

I have a 91 xe sentra that used to have a grey interior....then put in se-r seats that were blue?! now have a black interior dash console all panels seats

its is easy to do just remember to clean every thing really well before you paint/dye them....and take your time...the clothe needs several coats..good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you did the dye, not the paint right? i've been trying to find out more about the dye in another thread. does it work for the hard plastic trim pieces. stuff like the gauge pillars, seatbelt thing, door handles??


----------



## Sin_cere (Apr 8, 2004)

*Frustrated Amateur*

*man, im an amateur when it comes 2 cars, period. so my amateurish a$$ decided 2 repaint the interior of my 98 sentra gxe black, cuz it was originally brown, or tan or some ugly shhh* i didnt like...BIG MISTAKE...i mean, i used the spray vinly/carpet/dash paint from advanced auto parts...i took the door panel off, laid down some newspaper and painted away...now, i dont like the damn thing! i need help or advice from ANYONE who knows what theyre doing in regards to that...PLEASE!!!!!!!! and how the hell do u paint the area where the radio/air controls are...u know, that whole panel...dont tell me you have to take that out?! AHGHHHHHHHH...im frustrated, someone plz help me ..*


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I've painted some of the dash pieces etc. on my 94 Sentra twice now and had no prob's, except for my ashtray that i'll do again! The first time they were silver (sucked) the second bright yellow (better) anyway's here's what i did!
1/ washed everything really good w/soapy water
2/ dry everything really well
 3/ i then lightly sanded spot's that had bump's or scratches on them w/really
fine grit sandpaper
4/ then prime w/few light coat's allow to dry inbetween
5/ apply paint in several light coat's very important because if it's to heavy
it'll run and look like shit and pain in the ass to fix. Allow sufficient time to dry!
6/ finally apply several coat's of clear coat to protect everything and make it 
more durable, allow it to dry well then re-install gently as paint alway's take's 
a few day's to totally cure.

I used Krylon spray bomb's for palstic etc. to paint my stuff work's good, use a good primer and make sure the clear isn't for wood stain etc. but it's for metal, plastic etc.
If i knew how to post a pic i'd post them!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

new94 said:


> If i knew how to post a pic i'd post them!


host your image online somewhere (photobucket.com / picturetrail.com / cardomain.com)

Take the link from the Image (right click go to properties it shows up there)

When your posting put click on the little icon under font/size/color that is the mountian with the sun and insert link into the window that pops up


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

This is the best i can figure out at the moment! Hope it work's!
http://members.sounddomain.com/94nissan


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll work on figuring out how to post pic's!


----------



## Sin_cere (Apr 8, 2004)

*New 94 is my savior!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbup: 

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH! I took your advice & i'm not gonna lie at first it looked like pure shy*t, but i had 2 keep practicing & now I can't believe I actually did that shy*t! Everything you said worked great. thanks again man! Now if can only figure out how the hell to paint the air/heat vents w/o completely removing the dash, i would b exstatic!


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

To paint them just be gentle and pry out on one side while trying to pull with your other hand and the vent's come out, paint them and then they just push back in. The pass. side is the difficult side i had to take the center part out first and then pull from the inside to get the outside part off. I'm glad to hear your painting went well, i've learned from trial and error that patience is the most important thing! Good Luck with the rest of your work.


----------

